# need help deciding on an animal



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

ok so ive made a list of what im willing to keep.

degu(s)
african pygmy hedgehog
fancy mice(not naked)
fancy rats(not naked)
long eared hedgehog

if you have any of these/had experience with them, could you recommend? im looking to get one in the next 3-6 months?


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi joe,

If you are not sure on what species to keep why keep anything at all?

Most people get a pet as they have seen a species they like and really want to keep.

I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, but just have a think about your reasoning.

Back to your question, i have never personally kept hedgehogs but they are obviously an unusual and fascinating pet... however some of your more common species (as you've mentioned Fancy mice and Fancy rats) can be equally as rewarding.

Fancy rats in particular are extremely intelligent and fun pets.. definitely worth consideration :2thumb:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

ForeverHams said:


> Hi joe,
> 
> If you are not sure on what species to keep why keep anything at all?
> 
> ...


ive picked those because they interest me the most, but hedgehogs are out of the question now because i want something that doesnt require heating/lighting, so its just degus, mice or rats now  or even something else if i can find something


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Get a pair/trio of rats! They're social animals and (in my opinion) make great companions


----------



## Pennys (Oct 3, 2012)

Another vote for rats, they make lovely pets


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rats are the way forward! You must keep them in groups, though, so if you wanted one, they are out (as are degus and female mice).


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Although we stopped keeping them a few years back, we kept rats for a lot of years and they're amazing pets. Sociable and highly intelligent, females are more active, males are great slobby things that will lie on you for ages being stroked.
Old pic of me:









and of course, if you decide to breed them you get the ubber cuteness of:









who grew up into this fine chap:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Boxofsorrows them pics are lovely! I will also add a vote for rats although I'm sure the op weren't too keen on them lol. But they are amazing pets, mine often run over and kiss me for no reason, they are very affectionate if shown enough love! :flrt:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Disillusioned said:


> Boxofsorrows them pics are lovely! I will also add a vote for rats although I'm sure the op weren't too keen on them lol. But they are amazing pets, mine often run over and kiss me for no reason, they are very affectionate if shown enough love! :flrt:


Thanks. The only negative thing I can say about rats is that they don't live long enough for the attachment you get to them because they are so great.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Thanks. The only negative thing I can say about rats is that they don't live long enough for the attachment you get to them because they are so great.


I second that. You also have to try and find a decent breeder to lessen the chances of health problems. The things our little rats have to put up with eh! They don't last forever, but it just makes them all the more special.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

boxofsorrows said:


> Thanks. The only negative thing I can say about rats is that they don't live long enough for the attachment you get to them because they are so great.


Gorgeous little ratty critters - love the black berkie. I wish you'd still had them earlier this year when I was looking desperately for a pair of boys. *sigh*

Totally agree about the age thing - it's hard to lose them at what seems such a young age. Before I really looked into getting them I must admit I thought they'd live longer than a couple of years, but then you know every pet you own (unless you opt for elephants and tortoises :lol is going to die before you, so you just enjoy them and fill their life with love while you have them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget parrots, Eileen!! Some parrots outlive their owners by quite a bit


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous little ratty critters - love the black berkie. I wish you'd still had them earlier this year when I was looking desperately for a pair of boys. *sigh*
> 
> Totally agree about the age thing - it's hard to lose them at what seems such a young age. Before I really looked into getting them I must admit I thought they'd live longer than a couple of years, but then you know every pet you own (unless you opt for elephants and tortoises :lol is going to die before you, so you just enjoy them and fill their life with love while you have them.


We had two massive Agouti males, they were Ali's favourites, nicknamed them 'Sewer Rats' because after a bath they looked like bedraggled wild rats. They were brilliant though, lazy, utter slobs that would just lay on Ali and brux away.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Don't forget parrots, Eileen!! Some parrots outlive their owners by quite a bit


I knew some know-it-all would come along and remind of a long lived pet I'd missed out! :roll2:



boxofsorrows said:


> We had two massive Agouti males, they were Ali's favourites, nicknamed them 'Sewer Rats' because after a bath they looked like bedraggled wild rats. They were brilliant though, lazy, utter slobs that would just lay on Ali and brux away.


My first 2 were agoutis - one a berkie and one a hooded and I loved them so much! :sad:


----------

